# Zombie Bride & Groom



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

You could do a twist on the prom thing and use older style clothes like a 80s prom couple or even 60s or 70s prom couple , rather than more recent ? this might give you a little bit of an edge .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for that. Really need ideas on doing our makeup. I've never used liquid latex but would like to give it a try. Any tips or tricks on doing the makeup would be really helpful.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

There,s some good tips and advice on the forum , if you cannot find what your looking for there then maybe open a post requesting help directly, again failing that there are quite a few ideas if you try you-tube , videos are always better than written details i think try searching youtube first and see if you can see anything there as well .


----------



## Wowzie (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you have any inspiration picture for your costume? It would help with the recommendation.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Wowzie I don't at the moment. I know I want to be kind of gory looking. I'm also bald and want to find a way to attach strands of long hair on different spots on my head. Any ideas? Going to the thrift store now to look for clothes.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I am a makeup newbie myself and my son wants to be a zombie this year, so a few days ago I attempted my first "real" episode with latex. You can find lots of tutorials on how to do this but basically its a *thin* (stress that) layer of latex, covered with a bit of ripped up toilet paper. Keep layering until you have it as thick as you want and wait for it to dry. Then you can use a tooth pick or tweezers to pick at the "wound" then paint it up using blacks to create shadow and reds and browns to blend it all in. If your girl friend is good at makeup I am sure she will know how to do some of the blending tricks (I am a terrible girl, so all of this was alien to me) Here are a couple pictures of what I did for me son. 















A couple of things I learned from this 
1 - make sure you don't layer the latex too thick
2 - give it plenty of time to dry. If you try to start working it too early its going to be gummy and not paint well. 
3 - Don't be afraid to really layer the makeup on. When you think its way too dark its really not. 
4 - When it doubt with zombies, blood covers a lot of mistakes. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Pbeck that looks great for your first attempt. I just back from the thrift store with a black tuxedo top & black slacks that I plan on distressing some how. Plan on wearing a white buttoned up shirt with blood on it. My girlfriend is going to wear a black dress. I found a couple of makeup pics that I like.


----------



## where (Oct 8, 2014)

any inspiration picture for your costume?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

where said:


> any inspiration picture for your costume?


Not really. Just got a black tux jacket & black slacks. Not real sure what to do with them though. Have any ideas?


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Deleting double post


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay, I'm not sure what happened, I responded to this post last night from my phone (twice actually, because the first time it didn't load) Anyway - here we go again. 

There is a great post about how to distress clothes on this forum. Here is the link:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...how-age-distress-your-halloween-wardrobe.html

I plan to use several of these tips when I am working on my sons clothes this weekend. 

I wish I had a great original idea to add, but that link pretty much says it all.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again for the tips. How long does the liquid latex and tissue stay on? We plan on being out all night. Does it flex with your face? I have plenty of good face paint from Wolfe Brothers. 

Can anyone recommend a good site to purchase Non RX Colored Contacts for less than $50 for the pair?


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

My son only has his on for a little while (like a hour?) but it seemed really sturdy and he was able to move his face just fine. He did say it felt a little funny and kept stretching his cheeks. It was still really on there when we went to take it off, so I imagine it would stay for a really long time. Maybe someone else can sound in on how long it lasts. 

I have not been able to find contact without an RX, so if you find a place let me know.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I think a lot depends on the environment , i believe that a hot environment which can cause you to sweat could possibly be an issue , but you would be better of checking any data online of the make up product you intend to use or again try you-tube . I think to save yourself some time and maybe some wasted money , i would sit with your partner and try and figure out a made up storyline for your imaginary couple , like when they were around , the era and how they died the circumstances etc and the injuries , this way you would then know what clothes to get for your characters what kind of fake injuries your characters sustained in their death allowing you the opportunity to look up or refer to any specific injury tutorial of help on you-tube and this would then allow you to focus on certain materials and product specific to that area i.e. facial , broken arm etc saving you wasted time and money , and then you could plan and budget better , it could be a fun thing then when anyone asks you both at the party etc , you can also spin a cool made up storyline , its only an idea but from experience planning can save a lot of time and money in the long run .

P.S. Pbeck your sons make-up looked great for your first dabble in the fake injury world , he looked cool .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Pbeck, I'll let you know what I find on the contacts.

Pacman, I'm in South Texas so it is very humid and hot down here. I'm wondering if the brand of latex makes any difference. Story line is a great idea, thanks. We pretty much have the outfits we're going to wear just have to make them look the part. She will be wearing a black dress & I'll be in a black suit. I'm bald & want to attach some long strands of hair on top of my head in certain places. Have any ideas how to do it?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Again i think you will have to use the make up method with your hair idea as well , i am sure that there are a variety of different types of latex products you could look at and research to see how they react under certain conditions like humidity etc , i would suggest you search the web first of all for Halloween fake wounds appliance etc when you have worked out what part of your bodies you need to use them on , and techniques for adding and making latex fake wounds , then once you have found some products start to check there application then it should guide you under the conditions it works best on once applied , also are you looking to do something with the hair kind of like uncle creepy from the comic with a kind of comb-over ? here,






s a picture in case you cant remember what i mean - hell you could even add a few warts and stuff with your make - up . I wonder if you bought a cheap black wig one of those party ones and used some latex and glue etc i bet you could do the comb-over thing , but i recommend you start to get your story worked out first and then you can go from there with your materials etc , and i would practice and do some make up dry runs as well so you get it right on the night . With ageing and distressing clothes practice on other old clothes first , DON'T use the one you are wearing until you think you have the right method , even something like a couple of small tins of brown and Matt black spray paint can be used to add a dirty grubby look to clothes , just play around with it to see what results you can get , this is whet i used for my home made decapitated body which i get out and use every Halloween , here is a of pictures of it with spray paint distressing on his clothes and a little bright red paint for blood , even water down acrylic brown paint as well just added . It all depends how old and distressed you want your costume to be .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Pacman thanks for that. Still trying to find some colored non rx contacts at a decent price.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Keep us all updated and can you please post some photos either as you do your distressing or of the finished items , and especially of you both in the outfits , this site is for anyone interested in Halloween , horror and the whole general genre so we all love to see other peoples costumes props recipes etc etc and its all these ideas that makes this forum such a cool place , and we genuinely do want to see how it all comes out as well , if i find any other links i think may help i will let you know , but living in England you guys got all the best bloody stuff anyway do you will probably find it local ..... lol , i sincerely look forward to some photos and an update when you get time , it was a great idea for costumes and i am sure it will be a big hit on the night .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be sure to post pics of what our costumes turn out as. Thanks again & I'm sure I will have a few more questions.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s fine , keep us updated and let me know if i can help anymore , good luck .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Going to start distressing the black coat and slack pants this weekend. Kind of unsure how much I should dirty them up and should I rip/cut them up as well?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

PearlWhiteGT as regards how much to distress your black coat and slack pants , and ripping or cutting them , have you thought up a story for your couple yet ? if you haven't then it may be easier now before you start damaging your costume , say your couple were murdered by a gunman with a shot to the head each , then you know you need that type of make - up for your character , more prosthetic make up for your head but far less cutting etc for the costume and not so much damage or blood to the actual clothes but if they were say shot or stabbed in the chest then you have to make an entrance for the bullet or knife wound either through the jacket or shirt or both with blood around it etc , no real make up effect but lots more attention to cutting and distressing the costume itself , that is why its best to make up a basic story and then you can decide the rest from your story , you need a starting point or else you may mess up your costume , its only advice you use your own discretion but think twice before cutting etc OK , and take some pics so we can see how they come out , and try your distressing on old clothes first NOT your costume OK , crap i sound like Mr garrison from south park OK , lol .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Story seems to be murdered couple, knife or gun shot through the chest then buried in the backyard.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

There you go guys , so you just maybe need a little white face make-up to show a kind of ghostly look , and a little darker color for shading in the cheeks to make them look drawn if you wish but thats up to your own choice and opinion , if i were you i would both of you get together and play around with some make up one night to see how it goes and practice then decide if you want to use it on the night . Then you can cut a small hole in the jacket or shirt or both depending on what part of the chest you were shot in front or either side etc , the same with the dress , not a big hole only about 5mm and then just open it a bit more with your fingers to stretch the hole a little . 
At this point you could add some deep red paint with a small brush around the hole only a little and then maybe at the bottom of the hole a bit more red , and maybe let a few thick drops run down the shirt/dress and find there own end , don't overdo the blood though , again i would do all this on an old white t - shirt or something first until you have the look you like Then do it to your shirt/dress . As for ageing or distressing the costumes you could just dust up the costumes after that , rather than cut them too much , you could say that lots of ghost sightings show the ghost/spirit as they died not how they would look now in the grave , but then i have seen some really severely distressed costumes look really great as well , this i am afraid is down to you guys and how you would like it to look . I mixed a little brown acrylic paint with water and experimented on my headless corpse till i got a few dirty stains but not too deep in color you just water it down more then until you get the color of stain you like , i imagined his head being chopped off and blood dripping onto his clothes as the head was removed , and i also used black spray paint just a light dusting over the shoulders and arms and armpits where dirt my catch , as you can see from the photo i posted , if you want more photos i can try and take some more , but do a search on the net and see what methods others have used for distressing and ageing clothes , you may find a better idea more suited to what you are looking for , i hope this helps a little .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the best way to make fake blood so it looks real on a white shirt? There will be a lot of blood on my shirt so need to make sure it looks realistic.


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

I used gelatin to do my daughters zombie make up and it was easy to work with and stayed very well. Also it was fast I did not have to layer it so many times. I didn't have the glycerin the website talk about so we tried just water and it worked fine. if you took the time to make the makeup perfect this way is great. I have to use this makeup for 32 girls for a performance so I was going for a very fast application. This took about 20 mins and the day of show i will add fake blood to mouth and shirt more then just the makeup and paint on the shirt. This was just a trial run.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Have a look at this tutorial for zombie make up, she shows you how to apply latex as well as make up, I found it really helpful when we had a party themed on Thriller, it's really easy to follow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxTccL6WthQ


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great work TRENTWOOD TERROR , the make up looks great and if i may say so looks like you had spent a lot more time than you did , job well done , with regards to distressing the costumes with blood , you can go with a gloss type paint which even when dry will still look wet and have that shine to it maybe if you want the blood to look like it has just bled out and is a very fresh wound , blood from a main artery such as a throat would be very dark , very deep red almost black to the eye , and so you would have to buy a small tin of such a color and experiment , you can get acrylic paints now which dry much quicker and can be easier to clean up any mistakes or water down any mistakes on the clothing , as for how much to apply or to use my best advice again practice on some old clothing first . Its all about personal taste again but remember do small amount first rather than loads as if you put too much on too soon you may ruin the costume and not end up with the look you want .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I have some Mehron Stage Blood & Mehron Blood Gel I plan on using for my face. Thinking of trying some syrup, red food coloring & chocolate syrup if I need to darken it. Think I saw that on a YouTube video.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard about that method as well and i have used the syrup method myself for the blood but i used food coloring to darken it , it looked excellent the only problem was my daughter kept licking it and i had to keep applying lol , but yes i can vouch for that method it does work well , and as the stuff dries in the air it guts a little crusty like a wound would , but of coarse it is sticky , but for realism it works .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Made some last night and tried it on a old white shirt. Looks pretty good but it was still a little wet this morning. Don't want to be rubbing against people at the bars and getting it over anyone.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to have to wear my glasses. Can't get contacts in for the life of me. I know it's going to take away from the zombie look but any ideas on how to maybe blend them in somehow?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure how you can blend the glasses ? glad your getting the look you want with the make up , as for being wet , that may be a problem but i think you may have to deal with it as there's not a lot of time to mess about with alternatives , anyway if anyone gets the blood on them after seeing your wound , heck thats there problem lol , and try to get some photos as well .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha... I'll be sure to get pics. Just finished distressing the clothes. Waiting for the white tea dyed shirt with blood to dry over night & see how it looks. So far I'm happy with what I have. The makeup will be the hardest part for me. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Also do you have any ideas on what to do with my hands? How to make them fit the rest of the costume?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hands you don't want to feel sticky , if it were me i would just use some light make up white and green maybe shading and highlighting very subtle just to make it look creepy if you want blood on them i would use a acrylic red paint because it will dry quickly and keep the color but don't get them near water once there all done lol .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Problem is that I will be holding lots of cold beers in my hands throughout the night. Should I paint my finger nails?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah i think its totally up to you just do the back of your hands , again maybe a little shading but it is up to you , and as an Englishman i can say fairly comfortably there,s nothing wrong with a few cold beers ..... lol .


----------



## rosejhonson (Oct 31, 2014)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> This is the first time I will be doing a couples thing. My girlfriend wants to dress up as Zombies. We're going to a Zombie Prom Costume Contest so our costumes have to be really good & I need help with this. I know plenty of you guys have dressed up as Zombies & have done a great job with the costumes & make up. I need help on doing the make up & whatever else that is needed to give us a crazy zombie look. I don't want to purchase Halloween store costumes. I like to throw my own stuff together. Where is some good online places to purchase make up, blood & prosthetics? Has to be good stuff that will stay on for long hours because we will be out all night. If any of you guys can please post of pics or anything that would help me out I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks...



Hi, i read your post regarding your requirements of Zombie Costumes. Well you visited a right place where you can easily meet your need of total zombie costume with complete makeup that too all on affordable price. For more related information you must contact on our website.


----------

